# Couplers-MT, Kato and BLI



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Just when everything seems to be working good, I notice problems with coupling my rolling stock. Most have MT couplers. However, my Kato locos do not nor does the BLI sound cattle car. The problem is that they are difficult to couple and once coupled difficult to un-couple. 
My old eyes and shaking fat fingers make it hard to smoothly operate. I suppose that I need to change all to MT but that will be very hard for me. Comments re your experience and suggestions short of giving up N Scale and going to G Scale? :dunno:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

We have those same problems in HO. The various
off brands don't mate well with the HO coupler standard,
Kadee. Some replace the outsiders while others 
abide them if they are at least partially workable.

Replacement is not a tough job in HO but I don't
envy your job in N. Been there, done that.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Micro-Trains conversion kits & special tools*



BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Just when everything seems to be working good, I notice problems with coupling my rolling stock. Most have MT couplers. However, my Kato locos do not nor does the BLI sound cattle car. The problem is that they are difficult to couple and once coupled difficult to un-couple.
> My old eyes and shaking fat fingers make it hard to smoothly operate. I suppose that I need to change all to MT but that will be very hard for me. Comments re your experience and suggestions short of giving up N Scale and going to G Scale? :dunno:


BrokeCurmudgeon;

Micro-Trains offers a lot of "conversion kits" each for a specific locomotive. They may have some kits that are designed for your locos, you might want to check their website. The kits are still made up of small pieces, but generally the kit and its instructions make them a bit easier to fit onto the loco than loose couplers. Conversion kits are also more expensive than plain couplers, but if they help you, the may be worth it. I'd suggest trying one single conversion kit and a pair of assembled couplers. That way you can try both systems and see which works better for you.
Micro-Trains also makes special tools for mounting, repairing, and assembling their couplers. I'm assuming you don't plan to assemble. One tool you'll need is their coupler and track gauge. This helps get the couplers the same height on all rolling stock. There is also a way to adapt the NMRA gage to check coupler height, and it's more accurate than the M-T gauge. (see Photos) I cut notches in The NMRA gage, for the coupler, and the trip pin. This is a simple go/no-go test. If the coupler goes through the notch, it's correct. If not, it needs adjustment.
Two more essential tools are an optivisor magnifier, and a locomotive cradle. The Optivisor does wonders for my, "senior citizen vision." :smilie_auslachen: I have used it to assemble Z-scale M-T couplers. That was not fun, but it shows what a geezer can do, with the right tools. My locomotive cradle is a simple wooden trough, lined with felt so as not to scratch the paint on the loco or car inside it. (see photo) 
M-T also sells a "spring pick" which will hold onto a loose coupler spring. if you ever have to replace one. Their other tools are used for assembling couplers, which I assuming you do not plan to do. Be aware that even the factory assembled couplers can disassemble themselves without warning! I found this out the hard way.  Ever since, I've used a small soldering iron to "weld" the plastic tabs on the coupler box. This prevents them from coming apart. Considering that they charge more for assembled couplers, It would be nice if M-T did a better job of welding them at the factory!
Another trick I use, for steadying my hand, is to rest my forearm on something while working on tiny stuff. Some of the shakes are in the extended arm, rather than the hand itself. The arm rest can be a simple folded bath towel, or anything that's comfortable.

Good Luck fellow geezer. I feel for you.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Just when everything seems to be working good, I notice problems with coupling my rolling stock. Most have MT couplers. However, my Kato locos do not nor does the BLI sound cattle car. The problem is that they are difficult to couple and once coupled difficult to un-couple.
> 
> My old eyes and shaking fat fingers make it hard to smoothly operate. I suppose that I need to change all to MT but that will be very hard for me. Comments re your experience and suggestions short of giving up N Scale and going to G Scale? :dunno:




I’m there with you, but I have found pretty good success just changing out just the Tail end coupler of the Kato with an MT Coupler. Haven’t had the opportunity to see how BLIwill behave. But just might have to pull over the magnifying lamp and little flexible fingers and go for it. After a look over at the MT site that is. Without the AIDS my eyesight and fingers can’t do it anymore, and I have ET Hands. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

